# Free 40 gig DVR from D*



## donivan (Jul 20, 2004)

I received this today from D* and jumped on the offer - should be ready to zipper all my units soon. Hopefully D* will share this with some other forum members.



DIRECTV(r)
Loyalty just got you another DVR.
Dear Michael,

Since you're one of our Best Customers, it's our privilege to provide special offers exclusively for you.

We'd like to offer you a reconditioned 40GB DIRECTV DVR from last year's inventory, for free. No strings attached. We have a limited quantity that we are making available only to our best customers and our employees.

We will continue to provide you offers such as this when opportunities arise. We want you to know that we truly appreciate your business and hope you take advantage of this incredible close-out offer.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV


Offer ends 2/28/06. $14.95 shipping and handling fee applies.


Order Now 
Somebody Up There Loves You.(tm) DIRECTV(r)

Limit one per DIRECTV account, per family and per household. 
Add $4.99/month for separate programming on 2nd and each additional TV. 
The available installation appointments will be 5 days or longer from order date due to the fulfillment of the equipment. 
In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary. DVR service required. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF PURCHASE MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 PER DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. DIRECTV PROGRAMMING AND PRICING SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; copy provided at DIRECTV.com and in your first bill. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S. ©2006 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV, the Cyclone Design logo, and Somebody up there loves you are trademarks of DIRECTV. 
We respect your privacy. Click here to read our privacy policy. 
If you'd like to contact us, please don't reply to this e-mail. Click here to contact our Customer Care team. 
If you would prefer not to receive e-mails of this type, please click here to send us an e-mail or write to DIRECTV Opt Out, 2221 Rosecrans Ave., Suite 110, El Segundo, CA 90245. You will receive one additional e-mail confirming that you have been removed from this mailing list.


----------



## LeVich34 (Jan 8, 2002)

Just got mine. Unfortunately, they are sending an installer out and wouldnt take no for an answer. Such a waste of their time since I have all the lines run already.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Already beeing discussed here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281793

Including a link to the offer...


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Being a DTV subscriber for over seven years........no such email for me.
I guess I don't subscribe to enough stuff.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I did not get the email, but was able to order one on-line by following the link in the other post.


----------



## aldonunston (Feb 24, 2002)

Got the e-mail too, but what I really want from them (for the thousands of dollars I've spent and am committed to spend) is help with an HDTivo. No such luck though.

Call me fickle, but I'm seriously thinking of visiting my local comcast office again.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

> We'd like to offer you a reconditioned 40GB DIRECTV DVR from last year's inventory, for free. No strings attached.
> 
> ...
> 
> $14.95 shipping and handling fee applies.


Sounds like a string to me!


----------



## PAP (Oct 6, 1999)

Can you order more than one on this deal? I just ordered one, can I go back through and order again?


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

No (I tried and someone else did too). It will let you go through the entire process the second time, but then when you commit the order it tells you something like, Thank you for your interest in this, but you have already participated in this offer in the last 365 days so are not eligible.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am tempted to order one on my friends accounts to see if I can activate at my house.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

newbie = d* confused
If I have a r10-250 and a std unit in a bedroon, would I have need for one of these? also, can I assume if I hook it up there will be another 5 a month fee?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes- 5 more bucks a month. Put it in the bathroom or garage. Better yet, I'll use it if you don't want to.


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

LeVich34 said:


> Just got mine. Unfortunately, they are sending an installer out and wouldnt take no for an answer. Such a waste of their time since I have all the lines run already.


I ordered mine online tonight with no problem. Then, I called DirecTV and canceled the installer. They had no issue with that, stating "installation is not part of the offer anyway and not required."

Just call and cancel the installer when you receive the unit.


----------



## donivan (Jul 20, 2004)

It was a 70hr R10, not a 40gig older unit like I expected. SO no hacks on it without a prom mod. I guess I'll trade my parents for their old DVR 80 to solve that problem. I installed and activated the unit this morning and cancelled the "mandatory" install. Still a great bargain and the larger hard drive was a bonus. Let's see if we all get R10's.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

Would blu-ray dvdr make this obsolete? Keep in mind I have an h10-250 and really am in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Are they using west dig drives in those R10's or max's?


----------



## juniormaj (Jul 5, 2004)

donivan said:


> Let's see if we all get R10's.


Got mine yesterday. It's an R10.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

There's a poll thread here, too. Everyone should post what they get into one thread so we don't have to read three different threads to see what people are getting. BTW, I got an SD-DVR40 yesterday.


----------



## barracuda3443 (Feb 15, 2004)

I read one of the other threads about this & I've not been able to get the order placed. I get all the way to the "submit order" screen & I get an error message. Would there be a reason that this offer isn't availble for anyone?

TIA

ETA: Just tried it again & I get "We are sorry, but there was a system error. Please try again later."

I've used two different credit cards & I get the same error. :down:


----------



## scalo (Dec 28, 2004)

barracuda3443 said:


> I read one of the other threads about this & I've not been able to get the order placed. I get all the way to the "submit order" screen & I get an error message. Would there be a reason that this offer isn't availble for anyone?
> 
> TIA


Read this thread Here or this thread Here


----------



## barracuda3443 (Feb 15, 2004)

scalo said:


> Read this thread Here or this thread Here


TY


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

After your order has been placed; does any info relative to the order appear in your online account statement. Ordered Friday and got varied status but nothing shows in the online account under "action since last statement"


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

andbye said:


> After your order has been placed; does any info relative to the order appear in your online account statement. Ordered Friday and got varied status but nothing shows in the online account under "action since last statement"


Mine didn't. You can go to the View Order Number screen listed under My Equipment on the main page, and then view the Order Details for that order.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

I just ordered one of the FREE TiVo DVRs from DirecTV.

Can I call them and request a non-R10 TiVo DVR?

Also in my order confirmation e-mail I noticed that by ordering the DVR I am agreeing to a $5.99 DVR monthly fee. That's a $1 more then I pay now. Has anyone noticed if their rates went up? :down:

 

By placing this order you agree to the following terms and conditions:

Offer for existing residential customers only with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Applicable taxes not included in system price.

Within 30 days of equipment purchase you agree to activate the DIRECTV DVR service ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary.

Limited time offer expires 2/28/2006 or while supplies last.

DIRECTV DVR service fee is $5.99/mo. and covers every DVR in your home. The DVR service fee is waived for customers subscribing to TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER programming.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

SecureTalk said:


> I just ordered one of the FREE TiVo DVRs from DirecTV.
> 
> Can I call them and request a non-R10 TiVo DVR?
> 
> Also in my order confirmation e-mail I noticed that by ordering the DVR I am agreeing to a $5.99 DVR monthly fee. That's a $1 more then I pay now. Has anyone noticed if their rates went up? :down:


Rates are supposedly going up on March 1 anyway, including a $1 increase in the DVR fee for anyone who is currently only paying $4.99/month. This would put everyone with one or more D* DVRs at $5.99/month for the DVR fee.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

beartrap said:


> Rates are supposedly going up on March 1 anyway, including a $1 increase in the DVR fee for anyone who is currently only paying $4.99/month. This would put everyone with one or more D* DVRs at $5.99/month for the DVR fee.


Ok .. that makes me feel better about the increase. I thought the lower fee was grandfathered for old customers and only new customers paid the higher fee.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

beartrap said:


> Rates are supposedly going up on March 1 anyway, including a $1 increase in the DVR fee for anyone who is currently only paying $4.99/month. This would put everyone with one or more D* DVRs at $5.99/month for the DVR fee.


unless of course you subscribe to Total Choice Premier service, all DVR/Tivo fees are waived even when the rates go up to $5.99 on March 1st.


----------



## undertow (Feb 2, 2002)

Here's the Terms and Conditions you agree to when you purchase the DVR (slightly different than the email). Those who are worried about a contract extension, please note bolded line:

Terms and Conditions 
By placing this order you agree to the following terms and conditions:

Offer for existing residential customers only with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.

Applicable taxes not included in system price.

Within 30 days of equipment purchase you agree to activate the DIRECTV DVR service ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary.

Limited time offer expires 2/28/2006 or while supplies last.

DIRECTV DVR service fee is $5.99/mo. and covers every DVR in your home. The DVR service fee is waived for customers subscribing to TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER programming. 
*Actual recording capacity depends on type of programming being recorded. Land-based phone line connection required. Professional installation highly recommended.

DIRECTV PROGRAMMING AND PRICING SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME. Fee for separate programming on second and each additional TV $4.99.mo. *You are not obligated to continue your subscription to DIRECTV programming for any specific duration.* Existing customers may activate additional receivers with their existing DIRECTV programming package. FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF RECEIPT MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 FOR EACH DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED. If you return your equipment within 30 days of purchase and prior to installation, you will receive a full refund, minus shipping and handling. Offer void in Alaska and Hawaii and where prohibited or restricted. May not be combined with any other offer. Offer and equipment are non-transferable and may not be resold. Hardware and programming sold separately. Programming and pricing subject to change. Pricing in residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at DIRECTV.com and in your first bill. DIRECTV services not provided outside the U.S.


----------

